# Molly Memory



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

i had introduced a high fin dalmation molly to my 25GL tank last evening, a lil less than 24 hours ago. today, i was removing some of the guppys in my tank and the second the highfin saw the net break the surface of the water, he scooted and hid behind the rocks. it was really quite interestin that he was able to recollect the net and that meant capture. the rest of my fishes just swam right into the net....he remained hiding until i closed the lid and thats when he came out of hiding. my guppys literally swam into the net to be caught.... weird.....never seen this happen before.....


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

All of my mollies hide!
They dont like to moved. LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

i dunno....i've seen this behaviour.....its interesting though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its easy to catch each fish once in its lifetime. But they do learn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

but it looks like the guppys dont.....  they swam right into the net! was the easiest catch ever!


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I actually train my fish to go into a net by putting food in the net every day until they become comfortable with it. Your new one will get used to it.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

i do that to about the ned with food in it but mi fish still don't get use to.xD


----------

